# For Bogydave



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I tough you would get a kick out seeing one of your brain farts come to life , thanks for the idea ...

See below 

=======


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Pretty slick. 
Comes in handy doesn't it?
Your is much more pretty than mine. Pretty is nice though LOL 
Nice pictures & looks pretty easy to make for almost everyone.

Just got back from Fairbanks, 700 mile round trip (2 days).


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bogydave said:


> Pretty slick.
> . . . Just got back from Fairbanks, 700 mile round trip (2 days).


A trip to the Big City, eh? I hope they didn't take advantage of you. 

(I have a friend who lives in Juneau.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

Yep works great ,,many like to use a starter/safety pin, this is the same thing only you have a way to suck up the chips  and unlike the pin way you can just move the fence back to do the big stuff...and all the curves.  and still suck up all the dust ..


700 miles that's long trip this time of the year 

=======





Bogydave said:


> Pretty slick.
> Comes in handy doesn't it?
> Your is much more pretty than mine. Pretty is nice though LOL
> Nice pictures & looks pretty easy to make for almost everyone.
> ...


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

bj
You could make one narrower at the bit end so tighter curves can be routed with the pattern bit.
My dust collection pulls in at the insert, so I routed a grove on the bottom to the vacuum.
Very useful & adds some safety features also.
Anyone who makes one will need to modify & adjust the principle to their router table.
















Niece wrecked her truck on the way to Fairbanks. So we loaded up her stuff & drove her there. Roads bad almost all the way (snow/ice) slow trip. On the way back roads better since the sun now has heat it is drying out the roads more each day. More daylight every day (gaining about 6 min/day) Got to take my granddaughter to Santa Claus House in North Pole Alaska. It was closed though Santa must have bee on vacation somewhere warm) but the reindeer were out.
Great scenery & saw lots of caribou, some moose, coyotes, eagles etc


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Any chance we will see pictures of those Moose,cariboue,coyotes and eagles. We have eaten all those animals off Long Island. I think we have more hungry people than you have in your whole state.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi John
I guess it isn't a big thing to us up here, we see them allot (if you get out away from the cities, that is) so I rarely take pictures. Pic of moose in yard this winter (cow with twins)








Keeping on topic. bottom view 1/2 way inserted


----------



## johntdubya (Jan 5, 2012)

*I like a good fart*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I tough you would get a kick out seeing one of your brain farts come to life , thanks for the idea ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Where did you get that trick connector for the vacuum hose?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris 

It came off the Triton edge guide or off the GMC router edge guide if I recall 
But you can find many fitting at Rockler or Peach Tree that will work for the same job.
The hose is off a Hover upright I got from a garage sale for 5.oo bucks, I buy them all the time just for the hose the norm..

Dust Collection Dust Ports - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.

The GMC router was a Amazon 50.oo item..in the kit with 3 bases.

===



Chris Curl said:


> Where did you get that trick connector for the vacuum hose?


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Woodpeckers had a "Free Hand Guard" that I bought a while ago, though I have not used it and do not see it on their site right now. Very similar.


----------

